
Show HN: Use SQL Syntax to Query MongoDB - orgoldfus
https://github.com/orgoldfus/sql2mongo
======
realPubkey
I think the main benefit of using a SQL database instead of nosql is that you
can do joins. Using sql to query a single mongodb collection means that you
have the disadvantages of both worlds combined.

~~~
databrecht
I do find that interpretation of nosql vs sql very interesting. Personally I
believe that the difference between them is slowly fading. E.g. at FaunaDb
which most would probably categorize as a no-sql we do offer joins and other
typical relational functionalities (and we do offer SQL as well). I'm
particularly interested in how developers today look at what is the difference
between SQL and no-SQL.

